# remove subs from .avi



## Apokarteron

is it possible to remove subtitles from an .avi video?


----------



## magicman

It is possible, though results are never guaranteed. A good place to start would probably be a VirtualDub filter, such as MSU's one, I have had great success with their filters in the past.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> is it possible to remove subtitles from an .avi video?


Didn't you ask how to insert them earlier? Make your mind up


----------



## Advitiya Saxena

hey thats a good info brother...


----------

